# Yahoo!



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 9, 2009)

Our wonderful cow, Jasmine, gave birth to a beautiful dun-colored baby bull this morning!  So proud of her!  He is adorable!  I'm thinking of calling him Charlie...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 9, 2009)

Congratulations! :bun


----------



## Thewife (May 9, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## wynedot55 (May 9, 2009)

congrats on the new calf.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 10, 2009)

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 11, 2009)

That's something to celebrate!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 11, 2009)

Yes it is!

He's official:  His name is Charlie Brown!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 11, 2009)

We had a UPS driver whose name was Charlie Brown. He was a good guy so, I would say it's a good name!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 11, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> We had a UPS driver whose name was Charlie Brown. He was a good guy so, I would say it's a good name!


What can brown do for you?


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 12, 2009)

yay! congrats!!!!


----------

